# South Carolina Republicans push bill that would allow secession if the US violates th



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/south-carolina-republicans-push-bill-204500721.html


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Better they 'push a bill' requiring the Left Coast to secede.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not a bad idea.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It doesn't matter.

It was not illegal to secede from the union in 1861, but the President of the United States decided that he wouldn't allow it, anyway. So, it is a question of power, not law. If SC had sued the federal government to remove their troops from SC soil, instead of removing them by force of arms at Fort Sumter, Lincoln would have had no excuse to invade Virginia, would not have gotten his ass kicked by Stonewall Jackson, and would not have had to escalate the war to a point where the Confederacy could not compete, logistically.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Will never happen again from a practical standpoint. It serves more to take the position that The political forces in SC will not allow any more infringement on 2A rights regardless of what the Feds try to push. Basically, I guess it tells the Feds to not expect any cooperation from SC in enforcement of anything which further restricts the 2A.


----------

